# Duro-Last Roofing



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

just finished our first Duro-last job. thought it was kinda a pain in the ass with all the stretching and pulling with there grip pull tools. could have put fully adheared EPDM down faster and cheaper for sure. I do really like there membrane but dont really buy into the whole prefab concept. I will do them though, espeacially if I get leads for them. 

RooferJim


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah one of our metal shops here is an authorized dealer/installer. they hardly ever install any thou. once in a blue moon they will get some to install on commercial buildings. ive never installed it myself either and it seems like a real pain in the ass. then again ive hardly cut my teeth into single ply membranes but those dont even look as close as annoying as the durolast does.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

I have yet to see one that looks like a decent, professional job. Nice theory but not real-world practical in my opinion. Better off certifying in IB or Fibertite.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

I already am certified in IB and Fibertite. The Sarnafil factory is also only a 45 min drive. But it seem DL has some brand name recognition.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

one of the last roofers I worked for picked up alot of single ply jobs. he had the foreman going out doing them himself. hell i volunteered to be his helper because i wanted to learn how to install the stuff. i look at it as more experience under my belt. the owner told me that was **** work and i didnt want to know how to do it. and i insisted i wanted to learn but no go. so once again i was stuck at the shop folding metal and putting out orders.. f'er!


----------



## Luv2Roof (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm with you, RooferJim - the prefab thing is a pain. You also have to have everything measured out just right or their are alot of modifications to make. My guys are use to membrane rolls and we spent half our time fighting the folded up prefab panels to get them in the right spot. Duro Last says that when your installers are use to it things go way faster but I really dont want a new learning curve in this economy. I think the prefab thing is a way to introduce new roofers not experienced in single ply into the market while trying to minimize the needed investment in training hot-air welders and getting robot welders.

I am a big Sarnafil guy as they seem to have the least problems that I know of. Out here in the west we have had a number of issues with membranes failing and falling apart and Sarnafil has withstood the test of time. Fibertite (approved with them)seems to be OK but they are kind of pricey. Havent heard any bad things about IB's membrane (not approved with them) but I do personally have issues with private-labeled membranes. We rarely install single ply on residences but would use Duro Last if a mfg. warranty was needed. Otherwise, I like to use Sarnafil.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i dont really like the concept of the whole prefabbed thing either, but id be filling it try it out and learn how to install it just because.


----------



## Bornsavage1983 (Feb 4, 2011)

Just joined today and thought this would be a great place to put my first post. Im 27 and have been roofing since I could climb a latter with my dad. My father has always been the "next big thing" type of guy and thats how he got us into Duro-Last 15yrs ago. It took a little time to get it down but after awhile we got good! Last year we did 115sq in 8days with a T/O of 3" rocks holding down a rubber roof. I run a crew of three, myself and two others. My min. bid starts at 350/sq. For every pen, drian, crub, ect. there is an add on. Useing the Grippull is a wste of time the tool is cumbersome, and can potentially damage the roof, I have brought this up with Duro-Last many times..........I personally use home made tools for much of the install.Duro-Last is ideal for my situation, being located in SE NM. DL is highly UV reflective, we experience long dry spells, and it can go from freezing to 80 degrees in a couple of hours eventially reaching over 100, and then back to freezing that night. So roofing with anything tar based becomes quite a challenge. Im not real familiar with other single-ply membrains but what I do know is that I install over "lifetime" IB often. Personally I trust a one piece mechanically fastend (screws) and chemically bonded roof over one that glued and stipped together. No matter how good that glue is it cant be better than screws and carbon bonding. Also DL is grat for covering your boat seats and making coozies! Oh and wraping your live wells! (pics of my boat on the way):thumbup:


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

@Bornsavage1983
Qoute: _Im not real familiar with other single-ply membranes but what I do know is that I install over "lifetime" IB often. _

Do you mean that you replace failed IB roofs with new dura-last?

oh, and btw - it's ladder, not latter... and other few things... If you are writing bids, might work on that spelling...  ... no offense - i have same problem when i type fast


----------



## Bornsavage1983 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well because were getting techincal about the wrong things, No I do not install car batteries over IB roofing, since those are the only things I know that are dura-last. But because were roofers amongst roofers, I know what your talking about and could care less about your spelling but rather your content. So yes I mean that I replace IB roofs with Duro-Last, because that is what I said. Not quite sure how you could take it to mean anything else. Maybe because I said "over", that threw you off? I try and overlay as much as I can, especially when the job is comming out of the customers pocket. Which of course it is in this senerio, because what insurance company is going to replace a three year old roof?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

Interesting, what did you find that went wrong with the IB roof? was it under warranty ? they have roofs that are over thirthy years old that are still in service. I am impartial as I install both IB and Duro-Last and like them both.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

I love the way D/L walls look! Nice and tight just like they should be. What kind of Glue do they use on the walls? I wouldnt they they would hold up well in your area. We have seen D/L roofs spider web crack from hail hits when it gets too cold. I dont know what ones I replace more of D/L roofs or Spray Foam. :whistling


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I do not buy into the prefab concept myself either since I hear they don't always get it right. if I were to install durolast I would just ask them to sell me the rolls and accessories and I'll do it myself like I would with anyone elses PVC.


----------



## Bornsavage1983 (Feb 4, 2011)

Most of the problems I have seen with the IB are with the adhesive. Around outside corners and scuppers mainly. Another one is, I see it sometimes pulling away from the drip edge on three sidded patios. As with most bad roofs I think its mainly installer error. Most of the time the customer tells me they were unable to get ahold of the IB contractor. 

As with the spider webbing with the DL, I have seen this before also and I was there when the Duro-Last rep showed up for inspection. He said the only way DL will crack from hail is when it has been exposed to a "no-no" chemical. Plumbers and HVAC guys are notorious for this. Not because they mean to but, they just dont know. I have actually seen IB do the same thing.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

Bornsavage1983 said:


> Most of the problems I have seen with the IB are with the adhesive. Around outside corners and scuppers mainly. Another one is, I see it sometimes pulling away from the drip edge on three sidded patios. As with most bad roofs I think its mainly installer error. Most of the time the customer tells me they were unable to get ahold of the IB contractor.


Dude - what adhesive? IB is a fully welded system and adhesive should not be used on any seams or flashing. If they glue outside corners and scuppers, then don't tell us you replace a ton of failed IB roofs. You replaces hack jobs and IB has nothing to do with it. It can be sarnafil or fibertite or any other decent roof, but if it's hacked - it's a bad roof all of a sudden. Be more specific next time.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Bornsavage1983 said:


> s with the spider webbing with the DL, I have seen this before also and I was there when the Duro-Last rep showed up for inspection. He said the only way DL will crack from hail is when it has been exposed to a "no-no" chemical. Plumbers and HVAC guys are notorious for this. Not because they mean to but, they just dont know. I have actually seen IB do the same thing.


For this reason I am thinking about getting patches made up with my company name and a warning notice saying something like... "Warning this is a fragile roofing system. Please expose to no chemicals or punctures. Contact Grumpy's Roofing Co at... " 

I would then place one by each AC unit and roof hatch.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

Bornsavage1983 said:


> because what insurance company is going to replace a three year old roof?


All of them if there is hail/wind damage and I'm meeting the adjuster.  All single ply roofs become more susceptible to hail impact damage once they get past around 10 years of age. They become more brittle. Actually, most all systems do. The oils and plasticizers start to bake out from UV causing the membrane to become increasingly more brittle as age wears on. The only roof system that is not affected as much by UV exposure is a BUR/G. The multi-ply mopped in place systems will stay much more pliable for much longer than the single plies and mod bits, both APP and SBS.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

DL gives you patches to weld on that say just that Grumpy. or basicly that.
I also just got some samples of IB that were taken off a school building in Oregon that was installed in 1978. They reroofed it to make the membrane into samples. Its not brittle and still weldable. Yes I tried it. These systems are good and long life roofs.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Bornsavage1983 said:


> As with the spider webbing with the DL, I have seen this before also and I was there when the Duro-Last rep showed up for inspection. He said the only way DL will crack from hail is when it has been exposed to a "no-no" chemical. Plumbers and HVAC guys are notorious for this. Not because they mean to but, they just dont know. I have actually seen IB do the same thing.


The DL rep is feeding you a line of bull. The main one we saw the cracking on has the ac's on one side of the building. guess what side had most of the cracks. The side that doesnt have any AC, and it doesnt drain that way either. Also a no-no chemical? Hmm I always thought thats what PVC stands up better to chemicals. No other roof would last on a fast food joint that has fatty oils driping on it all day long. An EPDM wouldnt last a week before it was all wrinkled and streched out.


----------



## tumpline (Apr 11, 2008)

RooferJim said:


> DL gives you patches to weld on that say just that Grumpy. or basicly that.
> I also just got some samples of IB that were taken off a school building in Oregon that was installed in 1978. They reroofed it to make the membrane into samples. Its not brittle and still weldable. Yes I tried it. These systems are good and long life roofs.
> 
> RooferJim


It depends on how the membrane is installed.

I recall one apt building I use to service years ago, the membrane was sarnafil.
Most of it was ballasted with 1.5 inch river stone, and outer sections which were overhangs for balconies were fully adhered.
The membrane that was ballasted after several years became very brittle, had extreme shrinkage issues and was extremely hard to weld.

The membrane that was fully adhered was still as flexible as the day it was installed and was quite weldable after a cleaning with MEK.


----------



## Bornsavage1983 (Feb 4, 2011)

1985gt said:


> The DL rep is feeding you a line of bull. The main one we saw the cracking on has the ac's on one side of the building. guess what side had most of the cracks. The side that doesnt have any AC, and it doesnt drain that way either. Also a no-no chemical? Hmm I always thought thats what PVC stands up better to chemicals. No other roof would last on a fast food joint that has fatty oils driping on it all day long. An EPDM wouldnt last a week before it was all wrinkled and streched out.


What roof are you saying would hold up to fatty oils? I have put DL on 4 Wendys and have told them if greese collects on the roof the warranty is void. Also I have seen cracking on IB and DL where there is no AC on the roof at all, but someone thought it would be a great idea to pour drain cleaner down a sink vent, and ended up getting some on the roof. So its not just HVAC guys at all. Anyone on a roof that knows nothing about the roofing product, what ever it may be, should just leave it alone. Especially the maintance guy I talked to yeatersay who spead black jack all over a 5yrold DL. :w00t: (when I first saw it):noafter he told me what he did)(while i was fixing it)artywhen I got paid)


----------



## Bornsavage1983 (Feb 4, 2011)

RooferJim said:


> DL gives you patches to weld on that say just that


 I had a inspector fail a roof when we first started because someone use the instructions as a patch


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Versico's PVC will hold up to oils. Now im sure there is a limit, and I wouldnt be dumping heavy chemicals like you said drain cleaner, or a puddle of gas.

http://www.versico.com/documents/reslib/602466_VersiFlex_4Pg_Brochure3_10.pdf


----------



## Bigbob23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey guys as far as being a pain in the arse installing D/L with the grip pulls I think is just trying to teach a old dog new tricks. You have to be open minded with new things. I have put down many D/L roofs in 12 yrs and they look good. nice and tight. I guess its just differant in everyone. We all have are own likes and dislikes with membrane. And for the guy who tells people that if grease gets on your D/L roof the warranty is void. You my friend are wrong. Also D/L is the only product that does not void its warranty for ponding water. And yes I have seen roofs with cracks some from hail and some not. The ones that were not from hail D/L has taken care of the customer and replace the roof or repaired it. Any who enough of my rambling.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

Are you saying you have seen a DL roof crack ?? if so , how old and why ?


----------



## Bigbob23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Jim one of them was 22 yrs old. Not sure why it cracked I'm guessing just old age. That one was not replaced by DL cause the warranty was up. Another one was about 10 yrs duro last replaced cause the contractor went over an improper substrate and the indiscreet didn't catch it on the inspection is what they told me. Iut was right over asphalt with no separation.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

D/L roofs will spider web crack. It seems that the cold and hail do it. We have seen them do this on 5 year old D/L roofs. I thought going right over an bur roof with out any coverboard was a D/L detail! :w00t:


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 6, 2011)

Spider web crack means what? Roof failure? I have had this problem on one of my Duro-Last roofs and have been dealing with it for several years now. First time I have seen anyone else refer to them as spider web cracks! We are planning on replacing it by next summer.... About a 20 year old roof.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Lizzie said:


> Spider web crack means what? Roof failure? I have had this problem on one of my Duro-Last roofs and have been dealing with it for several years now. First time I have seen anyone else refer to them as spider web cracks! We are planning on replacing it by next summer.... About a 20 year old roof.


Means exactly that, yes a roof failure. Very small break in the membrane that looks just like spider web when you hold it up to a light source. PITA to find. Easy way, walk on your knees and the moisture will come up. The scrim stays intact but both layers of PVC have very fine cracks.


----------



## rodeo (Jan 4, 2008)

"Also D/L is the only product that does not void its warranty for ponding water."

I'm not sure about DL being the only one to warrant standing water but I'll assume its true and get to my main point which is:

Durolast contractors have a tendency to not want to fix ponds.
Complain about ponds and the first thing a durolast contractor will tell you is that ponds dont matter with durolast, youre warrantied, dont worry about it - and then not fix the pond. 

So, ironically, that nice sounding warranty is breeding laziness.
When coupled with the fact that 3/4 of durolast's business are recovers (not reroofs) then one can understand how durolast got such a bad reputation.

No offense to the quality minded DL contractors, they do exist.


----------



## IBeliever (Dec 14, 2011)

*Roofing DuroLast over an IB membrane?*

I have sold/installed about 500,000 square feet of IB single-ply and according to the company, they haven't had a failed membrane since they were founded in 1979. I would love to get some addresses of projects from anyone claiming to have replaced one. Thanks.

PS IB has a lifetime residential warranty and a 25 year NONprorated commercial warranty. They also do not exclude ponding water on their warranties, and do not require cut-edge sealant like TPO membranes do. IB, Sarnafil, Fibertite are great. I wouldn't personally install a DuroLast roof on anything I personally owned. I also would venture to say there isn't a 20 year old DuroLast roof out there, but I have been on a 30 year old IB Roof.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

@ IBeliever - where u at bro? Only one post so far - i guess welcome to CT. U have a website?

@ Rodeo - IB has ponding water warranty, but we install tapered ISO on most roofs with ponds - unless client doesn't want to send $$ - then they have the warranty 

@ Jim,

I just did a number of repairs on a Duralast roof in Cambridge. Roof is 15 y/o and is just out of warranty. It cured - as in it is VERY stiff and hard to cut - and had many cracks that where caused by some smart @$$ using an ice breaker to ... break ice  

But I would expect holes - not cracks. 

It is still easy to weld to, so we used patches of IB to repair it.

Also - original installer, who got fired from this project (hint - they did the garden roof) used WHITE EPDM to fix some of those holes  

Additionally - d/l membrane is VERY thin - probably 35-mil - really???

Here are pictures:























































In some you can see big "dirty grey" patches with black dirt around - those are white rubber patches glued to PVC


----------



## IBeliever (Dec 14, 2011)

*IB for me*

I started roofing when I got back from Desert Storm and out of the Marines. Picked up IB in 2003 and have done other membranes, not Duro-Last, but I have seen the product, and wasn't impressed by any of the roofs I stood on. I don't think they have a 20 year roof still working, but I may be wrong. I don't pay much attention to them since I don't install it. 

I have been in the Pacific Northwest, at the coast and lastly in Portland, OR for 2 years. Now I'm in California picking up on what they prefer here. Blew 100+ mph and rained sideways where I was, so this is nice. 

Just joined today to make a comment about IB, as I saw it getting trashed and I would back it any day of the week. Would love to know of some failures if you know of any. I use it in my sales pitch as being 100% successful.


----------



## RoofSales (Dec 7, 2011)

RooferJim said:


> Are you saying you have seen a DL roof crack ?? if so , how old and why ?


When I was in roofing sales I ran into DL all the time. The contractors that were installing it in my area were pretty careless... I say that because any material will fail if you install it wrong...

One thing that DL salesmen focus on is how tightly woven and thick the scrim is. They take scissors and cut the membrane then ask the customer to try to rip the membrane (can't be done) to show how strong and durable the DL membrane is.

The problems is that DL is not really a membrane like a Carlisle or GAF - it is a coated fabric. Because of that you get very inconsistent sheet thicknesses. Over time, the plasticizers migrate out of the membrane and she sheet can shatter with foot traffic or hail (even if they are not major).

Here are a few pictures of premature DL failure:


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

@ roofurworld 

so many cracks at 7 years - that is what i call holy chit  ... assuming this is in fact 7 y/o duralast roof

@ IBeliver

Hey good to hear that there are more IB guys like u! My bro was in Iraq 2005-2006 - RI Nat. Guard mountain infantry ... i'm just a slacker in that regard 

U r right in IB's backyard - how is business there? a lot of price wars? do u mostly do commercial or residential?

If you send you your site, I'll give u a shout here: http://www.coolflatroof.com/directory-ib-roof-installers.php - help u get some more work


----------



## RoofSales (Dec 7, 2011)

coolflatroof said:


> @ roofurworld
> 
> so many cracks at 7 years - that is what i call holy chit  ... assuming this is in fact 7 y/o duralast roof


We were able to pull the original project documents to confirm the age. I have photos (not as drastic) of failing sheets at 5 years. Would have to go back through the files, but somehow it was not covered under the warranty.


----------



## pvcguy (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy New Year to all!

As a roofer based in Chicago, I can say I hate the DL way of business. I am indifferent to the product. The pre-fab thing is a pain to deal with, and they sell to anyone, which means when a hack job is done the product is going to get a bad name whether it deserves it or not. Personally, I prefer PVC, namely Sarnafil. I used to work at a company that was a certified installer, and I tell you, if I was spending the money, I would want their product. I loved that the PVC had a bleedout which let me know I was getting that great seal. With TPO, there is always a chance for a cold seal, which you are unable to find out about for 24 hours. While having someone look over your shoulder can be aggravating, Sarnafil always had a tech rep either on the site watching the install, or available to contact in case there were issues. To me, that's a big thing that hurts our field, too many fly by night roofers that do not know what they are doing, installing roofs that often fail and end up costing the consumer money, and the manufacturers don't have to back it up, cause they lay blame on the installer that they sold to.


----------



## IBeliever (Dec 14, 2011)

*PVC for me*

IB and Sarnafil, although I have never felt or installed Sarnafil roof membranes, are supposedly as similar as can be. And I know IB is one of the best membranes on the market.

I too have some samples of the IB roof that was removed from the Harrisburg school districts roofs a few years back. I was told the IB membrane was removed for structural upgrades, and not because of any failures in the membrane. I recall someone telling me 97% of those roofs were recycled and 3% were made into the 30 year samples. These are actual samples of the roofing that was installed in 1979 and removed in 2009.

IB now recycles all of their PVC scraps and is actually a carbon-neutral company, which is very impressive. I won't say they are the best, but they are equal to the best. 

I am now in San Jose, having sold and helped install over 500,000 square feet of IB membranes in the Pacific Northwest, mostly at the coast @ the mouth of the Columbia River.

I'm sure a handful of PVC membranes are worthy of 'best in class' but I wouldn't use anything but PVC until a better material comes along, and TPO is certainly NOT that material. Poo-poo product when compared to PVC. TPO is popular because of politics.

Jon Marsh
San Jose, CA


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

I love DL topics. Yes, I have seen some pre-warranty failures but have no pics on this puter. I love how they screen their contractors to ensure top-quality installations which always helps in acquiring new customers. Here is some examples of the form-fitting DL roofs in my area. I'd find more to get pictures of but they are kind of hard to come by here. Can you tell why? This is the main DL contractor in our area. :whistling:whistling

I've got a few of those IB samples too. Welded one just to see if it would. Might as well have been fresh from the factory for welding.
And I know these pics have nothing to do with the quality of the product other than their "precise measurements on the structure but I so love looking at these. Enjoy.


----------



## IBeliever (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting the photos. And I can't imagine welding one of those samples. They are like GOLD and hard to come by. Awesome that is still welds though, try that with TPO in 30 years, if you can find a piece that old.

I have never watched or tried to install one of Duro-Lasts roof, but it should be false advertising to claim it is the last roof you'll ever own, or that it is the world's greatest roof. My hometown claimed to be the Salmon Fishing capital of the World, but it actually was at one time! Just up the spit is the Oyster capital of the World, Oysterville. 

Any other photos of Duro-Last would be much appreciated folks. Thanks.

Jon:thumbsup:


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

It was like pulling teeth to get Tom to give me another sample, I know.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

I totally forgot about these. We re-roofed it a few months ago with TPO. They added an addition and replaced a walk out deck roof.


Typical D/L quality. Unsure of exact age of roof.


----------



## IBeliever (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the photos. I love bidding against DuroLast ))


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Bah, I can beat those pics GT. :thumbup:
Disclaimer: This is not a DL roof :whistling 







































Of course the owner was rather miffed at my report and proposal. Am sure he called the same guys back in to put a new one of these on...whatever it is.


----------



## Donny Wobble (Jan 13, 2012)

Fellas, don’t fool your selves. Get off the forums and go do something. You sound like a bunch of sour puss idiots who are having a tough time with their businesses. 
I’ve got a few incontrovertible facts to share with you young fellas. 
1. Guys that negative sell and worry constantly about others usually go out of business.
2. I’ve seen ****ty roofs from just about every manufacturer. It’s the roofer not the manufacturer. 
3. Continued success doesn’t happen by accident. Do you understand?
Cheer up fellas and do something positive today. You will feel much better about yourselves.
Best wishes.
Don


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

God has spoken!! :stupid::stupid:

Way to make an entrance Donny.
You make a habit of coming in flaming things you know nothing about?
Most of us here are very successful in our businesses. Doesn't mean we are on them every minute of the day. 
Most of us are also quite well aware of successes and failures in roofing and that is the basic premise of this topic. The reason it is on CT and not elsewhere is because it's a place contractors can talk privately without affecting JQ public. 

Welcome to the forum...nice entrance Ricky Bobby


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Donny Wobble said:


> Fellas, don’t fool your selves. Get off the forums and go do something. You sound like a bunch of sour puss idiots who are having a tough time with their businesses.
> 
> But its my lunch break and this is what I do. If you would read some of the post you would realize most of us have said "I'm sure D/L has some quality contractors but I have yet come across one". No tough time's here actually we are too busy for the season it is. I only hope the weather holds out a bit longer.
> 
> ...


Alot of people have had a bad encounter with D/L. We just like to chat about it here.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Donny Wobble said:


> Fellas, don't fool your selves. Get off the forums and go do something. You sound like a bunch of sour puss idiots who are having a tough time with their businesses.
> I've got a few incontrovertible facts to share with you young fellas.
> 1. Guys that negative sell and worry constantly about others usually go out of business.
> 2. I've seen ****ty roofs from just about every manufacturer. It's the roofer not the manufacturer.
> ...


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

:laughing:


A&E Exteriors said:


>


:laughing:


----------



## MBTEXASCO. (Jan 13, 2012)

Whats the sheapest way to get roofing leads in dfw area. Some body help


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

MBTEXASCO. said:


> Whats the sheapest way to get roofing leads in dfw area. Some body help


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## IBeliever (Dec 14, 2011)

Cheapest way to get leads in Dallas-Ft Worth would be to become a rep for the cheapest membranes on the market. Not naming names because I don't know pricing other than IB, because its in the top tier of performers. 

If Don or anyone has an IB failure I would love to know about it, because I do not believe they have one. And I only check this thread when an alert comes to my phone that someone added something, because I came here to ask about DuroLast. And I got the answers I suspected to get, because the product is so-so, and an insane process of installation. Seems like they don't trust their contractors enough to let them field weld seams, so they make the majority in a factory. Nuts in my book. Anyway, IB for me, no question. Many don't apply or support it because IB doesn't just let Joe Schmucatelli pull in and buy some. You have to be certified to buy it, unlike the 'big boys' like Carlisle, JM, etc. Good day gents, and thanks for the feedback and photos.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

We just installed a Duro-Last roof, and I assure you it looks NOTHING like those cruddy, wrinkled, patched up messes in the photo. I was there mainly to do framing and decking, but I got my hands on a hot air welder for the first time 

I'm new to single ply, but some of the things the guys have said make sense. The prefab roof thing seems like it could be inviting problems, and creating issues in areas where none need to exist.

I'm new to single ply, but I've installed plenty of sheet vinyl floors (yech!). It's not hard to roll out a sheet and cut corners and penetrations in the field, and it's more accurate to cut something in place.

The only thing that makes prefab attractive to me, is that you don't need a robotic welder to run long seams which saves a capital investment of around $7k - 10k. I guess you could hand weld everything, but on a big roof thats a lot of work.

As far as fixing errors, if they are relatively frequent, fixing them could take just as much time as welding seams on 10' goods and just having it right the first time, so it'd be a wash. If they are infrequent, it would save labor. Even if it's a wash, I'd rather do it right the first time than fix things.

As far as the seams bucking water, I think it's a good idea - DL might say that it's a single piece, but what makes their single ply welds any different than another systems? Just because it's done in a factory???

Well, I'm going to Duro-Last training Monday, and I'm bringing a bag of questions


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Be prepared to have them tell you how superior their roof is.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sure they ALL do that. Personally if I were looking for a brand of membrane to install, I'd be looking at IB and Sarnafil first - but I'm not the guy that picks the membrane. I don't see anything wrong with the Duro-Last membrane, it's just the roof-in-a-bag idea that seems kind of odd to me. Then again, most roof framing I've seen these days is truss-on-a-truck and those work pretty well.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Donny's just apparently a hit-and-run poster. Bummer, was hoping for more words of wisdom from him. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Renegade said:


> Donny's just apparently a hit-and-run poster. Bummer, was hoping for more words of wisdom from him. :laughing::laughing:


he's most likley a DL pr rep.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

So far, not one word about being the best roof in the world or anything like that. Just teaching us how to install the stuff properly.


----------



## FergConstCo (Jan 18, 2012)

I've used the Duro-last system quiet a few times and still have the same opinion as the very first time I cut open in to the pallet of goodies...PAIN IN THE ASS!!!!


----------

